# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen sipralexa

## Curieuzeneus

hallo allen,

Ik ben nieuw hier sinds vandaag op het forum (16/09/13) 
Maar dit wil niet zeggen dat antidepressivum mij onbekend is. Ik neem reeds sinds 5 jaren ongeveer 30 mg ( 3x 10 mg ) sipralexa
De eerste 4,5 jaren ging het goed, tot ik mij de laatste 6 maanden ongeveer heel zwak en heel vermoeid voelde ... Wat voor mij een ramp is voor mijn werk en het sporten( ik doe namelijk aan powertraining) Dus het was voor mij onmogelijk om dat laatste nog te beoefenen. Ik heb toen een bloedonderzoek laten doen en blijkbaar was er iets mis met mijn schildklier die te traag werkte, ik neem sindsdien medicatie daartegen (hormonen). Laatste bloedtest was perfect in orde maar ik voel me nog steeds zo zwak  :Frown: 
Dan heeft mijn psychiater mij aangeraden om de dosis siprelexa te verminderen dus van 30 mg naar 20 mg. Dit heb ik pas gedaan sinds 3 dagen maar kan het zijn dat ik al effect begin te voelen hierdoor? Voel me soms echt heel duizelig hierdoor en begin overmatig te zweten ...

Graag jullie mening of mensen die toevallig ook dit probleem hebben?

mvg

----------


## Curieuzeneus

en oh ja , ik ben mannelijk en 25 jaar =)

----------

